

Review my startup: Akshell, server-side JavaScript platform - korenyushkin
http://akshell.com/

======
js4all
Very nice what you did Anton. I followed your work from the beginning. There
are so much additions in version 0.3.

I see you are using bespin now and you have built a nice Cappuccino based ide.
Great job.

------
clark-kent
Great work. You should list it on the Chrome Web store.

